# Happy New Expobar Brewtus IV Owner



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Dear all,

Thank you very much for advices and support! Yesterday I received my new machine. Now the fun will begin with dial up of brew temperature with my current blend.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yay... Congrats, looks lovely .... Nothing beats a new shiney machine you have to keep going to look at


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome, I am sure you will be soon realising the benefits over the Silvia. Enjoy the learning curve!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

let the good times begin


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Well done lad. Good, solid choice.

If fine scratches and swirly marks etc bother you, it might be worth considering placing something on top of the machine such as non-slip matting or chip pan mesh. Some members have also left setting on the drip tray cover to protect that too.

Which portafilterholder is that, it's not the standard one that comes with the machine. Nice double open-spouts, I have similar looking ones. I do still enjoy watching the first signs of espresso appear out of those and into the cup.

Sometimes it's the small things/details in life...


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

Great choice. I'm three months in and still really enjoying mine.

Don't be disheartened if the results aren't instantly better than with the Silvia. The real benefit of a machine like the Brewtus is that it gives you the consistency and control you need to improve your technique, and get much better coffee as a result.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it a lot.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Looking great! I'm just past 2 years into mine, and I think that anything we can't do is my lack of skill rather than any fault of the Leva.


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Well done lad. Good, solid choice.
> 
> If fine scratches and swirly marks etc bother you, it might be worth considering placing something on top of the machine such as non-slip matting or chip pan mesh. Some members have also left setting on the drip tray cover to protect that too.
> 
> ...


Thank you, DS! Yes, this is not the standard portafilter. It's the same type of the single spout one which I bought with the machine here: http://espresso-machines.nu/ for 25 €. The 1149 € price is the best worldwide price ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

WOW! That is CHEAP! Used ones have sold for nearly that on here lately! Well done!


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Well done lad. Good, solid choice.
> 
> If fine scratches and swirly marks etc bother you, it might be worth considering placing something on top of the machine such as non-slip matting or chip pan mesh. Some members have also left setting on the drip tray cover to protect that too.
> 
> ...


Thank you, DS! You have serious contribution to my choice! ? The portafilter is from here: http://espresso-machines.nu/


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I have had mine for 12 months now & it has never missed a beat. It just delivers consistently great shots day in & day out. Build quality is good & although it does not look as sexy as some Italian machines, it's a handsom enough beast.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks fantastic that does!! Enjoy


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Wobin19 said:


> Awesome, I am sure you will be soon realising the benefits over the Silvia. Enjoy the learning curve!


Thank you! I posted my Silvia in eBay for 300 £ incl. delivery from BG to UK, but there were no candidates and will keep it. I had made amazing shots consisting of almost pure cream, but it was rear. Ms. Silvia is 3 months old and will be my disaster recovery machine!  I think to empty 1 water tank through in order to eliminate the odour from the brew boiler. I adjust the pressure to 10 bars with blind filter.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

These are the two types of material I mentioned earlier should you wish to protect your new shiny pride and joy.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Both of those work but I prefer the 'Cookamesh'. I found that the non-slip mat leaves marks, which can be cleaned off but are annoying.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I use cookmesh on the drip tray successfully.

Ian


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I use the non-slip on the top cup warmer. Nothing on the drip tray as mine already came with the usual suspect (scratch marks).


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you, guys for advices! I will take care.


----------



## Em713 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey Prusev71,

I'm really close to puling the trigger on a Brewtus from espresso-machines.nu.

I'm just worried because I'm in the UK and he's in the Netherlands, so if something goes wrong, I'm totally out of luck.

Would you recommend buying from him in your experience? What was the service like? What is the machine like? - brand new? official packaging?

Sorry for all the questions!

Thank you for your time and help.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Best regards.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Em713 said:


> Hey Prusev71,
> 
> I'm really close to puling the trigger on a Brewtus from espresso-machines.nu.
> 
> ...


Warranty repair abroad is always going to be a different experience but postage is not that bad.


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Em713 said:


> Hey Prusev71,
> 
> I'm really close to puling the trigger on a Brewtus from espresso-machines.nu.
> 
> ...


Dear Em713,

I am glad to help you! I had no problem with buying the machine! It is produced on 9 September 2015 and was delivered in its original box! Yes, indeed the communication with the online store owner - Martijn - was slow. This is because, I suppose that this is one employee company and this guy has another business. I am attaching the invoice and the box of the machine to see them how it look like.








BTW, I am saving for Alex Duetto III (MKIV) and can offer you my Brewtus IV for a very good price if you are interested. The machine is in excellent condition - only one cappuccino has made so far. This is because it occurred that together with my wife we prefer straight espresso.

Best regards,

Petar


----------



## Em713 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Petar,

Thank you for getting back to me so soon!

It's very reassuring to know that you've had a positive experience with Martijn.

Could I enquire why you're not satisfied with your Brewtus?

I didn't think that the espresso got much better than the Brewtus unless you start looking in the GS3 price range?

I'm intrigued by your offer! What sort of price are you looking at for your Brewtus?

Thanks again.

Best regards.


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Em,

Brewtus makes excellent espresso. Nevertheless, I have a dream to own Alex Duetto MKIV. The reason is its rotary pump, its design and DavidC review and recommendation. Glenn also contributed to my upgrade choice via it back-to-back shot comparisson with R58 which he has done on 10 May 2013 (described in the forum).

BTW, I can share that my espresso experience with different machines is widen very fast. I owned Gaggia Classic RI9303, Gaggia Classic RI9304 (won at Home Barista contest), Rancilio Silvia v4 and Expobar Brewtus. I sold both Gaggias and now I am selling Rancilio and Brewtus.

P.S. The AD €2000) is not from the price range of LM GS3 (€5000). 

I will post you my price via PM, because I still has not posted the machine for sale in the respective forum section. 

I want to assure you that I am a maniac who maintain all my machines in perfect condition, so you for sure will be bery satisfied if you became my customer. 

Best regards,

Petar


----------



## Jasper Velders (Jan 29, 2016)

Good to hear you had a good experience with the Dutch shop, I am actually thinking about buying one from Holland when I go over in a few months. I am curious about warranty though, but I'm going to ask the shop that question.


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Jasper,

Yes, the communication with the owner Martin is little bit slow, but nevertheless he is clever and responsible guy. Your warranty will be active nevertheless that you residue in UK.

BTW, I can provide you an excellent price also about my machine with active warranty. ?


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

Do you already have buying experience with Martijn?

Cheers,

Petar


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@Prusev71 whaat?! Another user from Bulgaria!! I can't believe it! Would love to have a chat with a likeminded Bulgarian at last









Поздрави,

Борис

EDIT: I just saw the photo of your machine in the first post. I believe I saw an Izzo with the same background advertised on OLX yesterday -probably yours. Isn't that one hell of a coincidence!


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Здравей , Борис! Да, това е жестоко съвпадение, мамка му. Да си жив и здрав! ?


----------

